# for those that still build donks



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

theres some different wheels out there, theyre 40s so get ready to do liftin or if youre building a truck shouldnt much of it. these were 4 bucks at toys r us tires are another 4 but too tall for models ok if youre building a bro truck or something. toys r us has a limited set but according to their site you can buy extras i still cant find the link but i did pull some pictures of their other shit.

pretty damm detailed


























heres their other stuff i pulled from their site


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice!! what do yah do for tires!? monte street burner kit?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

kool !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea i have a set of their PRE MARKET PROTO TYPE WHEELS ! The company is about 3 hrs from me in Branson,MO ! They do have 2 sizes if you go to their web site RIDEMAKERZ.com! The size ESO has is the large or REARS but the small or FRONTS they are just a tad larger the the revell donk wheels that come with the 63 impala or the 86 monte's ! I can get pics of the FRONTS if you guys need to see a compairson !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> Yea i have a set of their PRE MARKET PROTO TYPE WHEELS ! The company is about 3 hrs from me in Branson,MO ! They do have 2 sizes if you go to their web site RIDEMAKERZ.com! The size ESO has is the large or REARS but the small or FRONTS they are just a tad larger the the revell donk wheels that come with the 63 impala or the 86 monte's ! I can get pics of the FRONTS if you guys need to see a compairson !


yes please mr. mini!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> yes please mr. mini!!


x2 then that means you can sell them, i cant find them anywhere else online


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> x2 then that means you can sell them, i cant find them anywhere else online


ESO....change your avie so WE ALL know you got your old name back, before the shit talk starts!!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hocknberry said:


> ESO....change your avie so WE ALL know you got your old name back, before the shit talk starts!!


that was my old avi for this name, shitheads can put their gums on a curb for all i care :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here is what i got !










Here are the LARGE " REARS" under a 66 impala










Here are the littles " FRONT" under a 66 impala










And here are the wheels with a revell donk wheel !










Like i said they are larger then the donk ! LOL ! The Donk can fit inside the fronts LOL!










I'll try to find an online link !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://build.ridemakerz.com/RideBui...RZ&utm_medium=landingpage&utm_campaign=camaro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

It looks like you have to go throw a build buy to get the wheels but if you look you can see all the styles they have !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK I FOUND IT ! 

http://build.ridemakerz.com/RideBuilder.aspx?requestedfrom=extraz

Go here then to the ADD EXTRAS ! just choose a body then the frist chassie then hit the continue button till you get to the wheels then order from there ! THEY HAVE A TON OF WHEEL STYLES !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> OK I FOUND IT !
> 
> http://build.ridemakerz.com/RideBuilder.aspx?requestedfrom=extraz
> 
> Go here then to the ADD EXTRAS ! just choose a body then the frist chassie then hit the continue button till you get to the wheels then order from there ! THEY HAVE A TON OF WHEEL STYLES !


sucks it wont just let me buy wheels. all the cars2 wheels are them big ass ones


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

its easy bro ! just go to the site pick a body , the first chassie then go to the top hit the continue button 2 times and your at the wheels !


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> OK I FOUND IT !
> 
> http://build.ridemakerz.com/RideBuilder.aspx?requestedfrom=extraz
> 
> Go here then to the ADD EXTRAS ! just choose a body then the frist chassie then hit the continue button till you get to the wheels then order from there ! THEY HAVE A TON OF WHEEL STYLES !


wont let me add 2 sets of fronts:tears:
fuck it ill email direct tomorrow


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

when u check out order 2 sets:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

COAST2COAST said:


> when u check out order 2 sets:thumbsup:


was the price just for the wheels or did they throw the body in?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


>


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

FUCK DONKS! WETHER THEYRE PLASTIC OR THEYRE REAL:barf:


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

misterslick said:


> FUCK DONKS! WETHER THEYRE PLASTIC OR THEYRE REAL:barf:


question for you then, why did you even bother to read this thread then, seeing as its titled donks? Like, you dont like getting stung by hornets, but you'll stick your whole face in a hornets nest?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

As big as these damn things are, I wouldn't mind em under something 1/16th or large in scale may look appropriate than under a 1/24 or small kit. That my opinion, cuz I can't stand a donk either less its done just right.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

heres a heads up as well, and this is just one page for example
http://www.toysrus.com/search/index.jsp?sr=1&f=Taxonomy%2FTRUS%2F2254197&kw=rides+makers&origkw=rides+makers&kwCatId=&pg=2
all i did was type in *ride makers *in the search box on the start page, they have just rims or just tires or whatever


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

misterslick said:


> FUCK DONKS! WETHER THEYRE PLASTIC OR THEYRE REAL:barf:


You have some real problems.


----------

